# Professors without credentials



## matt01 (Apr 15, 2008)

One of the professors (Chair of the Communication Department) at the school where I formerly worked, and where I am completing my graduate studies should be tarred and feathered. It recently came to light that he had never completed the PhD that he had claimed to have earned. What gets me really angry isn’t that he lied, but that he is so nonchalant about it. It was just a mistake, no apology or anything. And then the school is allowing him to complete the academic year. This is a Benedictine institution, which supposedly cares about integrity; it seems all they care about it minimizing the attention.

Just a little "misrepresentation"


----------



## danmpem (Apr 15, 2008)

It's interesting, in the article he is portrayed as someone who made a mistake and the offices, who were supposed to verify his credentials, as the real bad guys.


----------



## KMK (Apr 15, 2008)

What is interesting is this happened when I was in college in the 80's. And it was also a professor in the Communications Dept! How do they get away with it?


----------



## matt01 (Apr 15, 2008)

danmpem said:


> It's interesting, in the article he is portrayed as someone who made a mistake and the offices, who were supposed to verify his credentials, as the real bad guys.



That is what annoys me. He just goes on about how he is off to look for work at a community college, or a political machine, there isn't even a hint of remorse.




KMK said:


> How do they get away with it?



They get away with it by being smooth. He was very personable, the undergraduates liked him, and he was alternative. Good things for a college that wants to be open to all sorts of people.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 16, 2008)

That's truly bizarre. He got caught in a squeeze play. He took a job much too early in the process. It's not unusual to take a teaching post when one is ABD (all but dissertation) but it's usually in the late stages of the dissertation. It's not easy to start a teaching career AND finish a diss. It looks like he realized that he wasn't going to finish and he hoped that no one would check. Of course it was a huge gamble since it's obviously easy to check.


----------

